# North Alabama



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Any callbacks?


----------



## Rodney Crim (Feb 18, 2005)

Anything????


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Anything on Open (#11), "Jake" ?


----------



## Bill (Mar 1, 2008)

32 back to the land blind in the amateur. Callback numbers are1,2,3,5,6,8,9,10,11,13,14,15,17,18,19,21,23,24,25,26,27,28,33,34,38,39,40,
41,42,43,44,45


19 back to the open water blind. Callback numbers are 1, 5, 7, 22, 23, 25, 
30, 37, 43, 44, 46, 47, 52, 53, 54, 67, 69, 72, 76


----------



## Rodney Crim (Feb 18, 2005)

Has anyone heard about the Derby or Qual?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Derby results
1 Tule , Danny Luttrell
2 Loner , Jeff Adams
3 Liz , Ken Wood
4 Jet , Jason Escalera
RJ, Birdie , Jeff Aadams
Jams , Flea Jeremy Cantrell , Ranger Kieth Farmer , Murphy Carter Hughes , Bandit Jewell Huddleston , Sam Allen Dillard.

Q Results
1 Brady Collins
2 Carter Hughes
3 Jim Batte
thats all i know


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Congrats Jason!


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congratulations on the 4th Jason


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Congratulations Danny and Tule what a great team!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Open
I am sorry that I know so little but will share what I have.

1st Chris Ledford
2nd Charlie Moody with my FC Gemstone's "The Raven"
3rd Paul Sletton

I was in the check out line of WalMart when I got the call amd could not hear. Please - someone fill in the gaps and let me know what the 4th series test was made up of.


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Congratulations Gwen!!!

Bill


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats Gwen and Jason!!!!!


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey Gwen, Raven is on a roll!!! Congrats.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Wow ....Super, Gwen and Charlie.....and RAVEN !!!!!


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

Open
1st Chase h/Ledford

Congrats to Tommy and Brenda Parrish on another FC! 

Jeff


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

WAY TO GO BRADY AND YELLER!!!!!

Great Dog, Great Training, Great Handling = A Great Team!!!!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way Ta Go Gwen and Raven!!!!!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*OPEN RESULTS:*

*1st - #46 - Chase -* O=Thomas /Brenda Parrish* H=Ledford*
*2nd - #30 - **Raven* - O=Gwen Jones *H=Charlie Moody* 
*3rd - #47 - Mercy* - O=John Stracka *H=Paul Sletton/ Stracka*
*** I believe this qualifies her for the NATIONAL OPEN!!!!* 

*4th - #5 - **Arctic* O=Paul Hanson *H=Dan Sayles*

*RJ - #52 - **Daisy* O=Linden Strandberg *H=Ben Vallin* 
*Jams - #25 - **Will* O=Pam Park *H=Jeff Horsley* 


*AMATEUR RESULTS:*

*1st - 41 - **Hurry O/H=John Stracka* 
*2nd - 17 - **Angus O/H=Paul Hanson* 
*3rd - 33 - Cutter* O/H=John Stracka 
*4th - 38 - **Pride O/H=Bobby Smith* 

*RJ - 28 - **Tater O/H=Mark Medford* 

*Congratulations to Chris, Dan, Paul, and John!!! *
*Congrats to all!*

*Paul & Jenn*


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

Other AM JAMS

26 Shock John Stracka

27 Sally Jay Chessir

34 Raven Lisa Styles
The last one is dear to my heart-my first AA finish.

Thank you to the judges and NARC members for all your efforts this weekend.

Lisa


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Stylesl said:


> 34 Raven Lisa Styles
> The last one is dear to my heart-my first AA finish.


Congrats!  I know how you feel Lisa.... I had mine last year...  I hope this is the first of many for you!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Lisa! Great Job!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Lisa,

I have watched the two of you and knew that your day was coming!! I am so proud of you and know that we will read more and more that include your names.

Gwen


----------

